# Oh, snow!



## Ras (Dec 11, 2017)

If you haven't logged in since the stroke of midnight, check it out.  Snowy snow is snowy!  That beach looks c-c-c-cold!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 11, 2017)

I have to go check this out now! I saw some Australians posting about it and I've been waiting!

IT'S SO NICE. Had to see how it looked and it's really cute. Can't wait to see it in the daytime!


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 11, 2017)

I like it a lot, although I feel come February I'll be sick of it 

For now though, it's really pretty. I really like the beach area. Too bad the cedar trees don't have lights on them, but oh well.


----------



## Dede (Dec 11, 2017)

It's always strange playing AC in this sweltering heat around christmas time. Here I am wearing a cami while my character is dressed like she wants to be a blanket burrito. XD
The snow really does look beautiful though. It's a shame there are no snowballs. I wanted to make snowmen... ;-;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 11, 2017)

Twisterheart said:


> Too bad the cedar trees don't have lights on them, but oh well.



I THOUGHT THE SAME THING! They should do that just at our camps, that would be adorable. (I'm holding out that maybe they will closer to X-Mas...)


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 11, 2017)

It’s so pretty!  But I still hope that they add actual snowfall on christmas~^^


----------



## cornimer (Dec 11, 2017)

The only place snow is acceptable is in Animal Crossing.
I was especially waiting for snow in PC though, the brown grass/trees didn't really match the Christmas furniture


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 11, 2017)

I love snow!! It looks beautiful!


----------



## Lackadaisy (Dec 11, 2017)

*frolics* I knew today would be good!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 11, 2017)

Ah, everything looks so bright and festive!  I love snow.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ah, everything looks so bright and festive!  I love snow.



It's all fun until the roads get icy and ppl start slippin all over the place xDD

Watch those poor animal start slidin everywhere... and pool ppl like my mayor who doesn't own shoes, their poor toes freezin off :,(


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 11, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It's all fun until the roads get icy and ppl start slippin all over the place xDD
> 
> Watch those poor animal start slidin everywhere... and pool ppl like my mayor who doesn't own shoes, their poor toes freezin off :,(



LMAO I'm just imagining my poor campers slipping and crashing into the tree swing. XD


----------



## Gruntilda (Dec 11, 2017)

I am a bit curious... does everyone have square snow?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 11, 2017)

Gruntilda said:


> I am a bit curious... does everyone have square snow?



I do.


----------



## JellyLu (Dec 12, 2017)

I was really happy to see snow ^-^ It makes my Christmas decorating look even better~


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 12, 2017)

Gruntilda said:


> I am a bit curious... does everyone have square snow?



I do, too. I was actually hoping for star-patterned snow...


----------



## cornimer (Dec 12, 2017)

I have square snow too, it's probably default.


----------



## quinnetmoi (Dec 13, 2017)

It's so, so, _so_ pretty.


----------

